# Burton Antler



## olidonog (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone had a ride on this yet? Really interested to know how well it holds that edge and how aggressive you can go. Burton say 'a playful Custom X'? Suppose they wouldn't lie eh!?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

olidonog said:


> Anyone had a ride on this yet? Really interested to know how well it holds that edge and how aggressive you can go. Burton say 'a playful Custom X'? Suppose they wouldn't lie eh!?


Everything on the website is always true 

I am curious to ride one however


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Super flexible board...not sure I'd be comparing to the Custom X.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

JHeagz said:


> Super flexible board...not sure I'd be comparing to the Custom X.


Its a Custom X shape with a softer flex, so yes.... the Custom X does come up when comparing the board.

I definitely want to put some time on this this year.

OP, post this over on EasyLoungin you may get some better responses over there as there seems to be more industry people and people riding next years gear than SBF, and they may be able to answer whatever questions you have.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Meh. Screw the Antler. Get a Custom Twin.


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Everything on the website is always true
> 
> I am curious to ride one however


I just bought one and put Genesis EST bindings on it and I'll be going out this Saturday. I'm riding a custom now so this will really interesting.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Zipnugget said:


> I just bought one and put Genesis EST bindings on it and I'll be going out this Saturday. I'm riding a custom now so this will really interesting.


Please post your conclusions, I think there are a number of us who are keen to know


----------



## olidonog (Nov 19, 2012)

Zipnugget said:


> I just bought one and put Genesis EST bindings on it and I'll be going out this Saturday. I'm riding a custom now so this will really interesting.


Definitely keen to her how you get on Zipnugget.


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Please post your conclusions, I think there are a number of us who are keen to know


I'll write what I think for sure. It was really hard to find any info on the web because nobody has one of these. I was talking to the guy at the shop about how I ride to see what he recommended. I've been riding Burton stuff for my last couple of boards so I thought I'd try another company, but when I brought up the Antler the guy seemed genuinely excited. Him and other guys in the shop got to demo one and they loved it.

I think it might be the perfect board for me. I find myself fooling around on the hill way more than I find myself on something epic and crazy steep these days. I mainly ride at Sunshine Village and Lake Louise in Banff, AB. There is lots of fun terrain to play around on, and always a park to hit if I feel like it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Its a Custom X shape with a softer flex, so yes.... the Custom X does come up when comparing the board.


The Custom X is a directional camber board, the Antler is closer to a twin with a flying-V wet noodle profile. I don't get how they're similar? :dunno:


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

poutanen said:


> The Custom X is a directional camber board, the Antler is closer to a twin with a flying-V wet noodle profile. I don't get how they're similar? :dunno:


I don't know why they get compared so much, but I assumed it's because the technology on the Antler is Burton's fancy stuff. It's one of the their high-end boards. I don't think anyone's saying it's going to ride like the X, but it's light almost like the X. At least, I don't see how it could ride anything like the X.

On their website I think they say it's between the Joystick and the X.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I also spoke to a salesguy about this board, he says that it is the former X8, which I wasn't familiar with. 

In addition he said that the flying V is a shallower V profile than the Sherlock so it's less squirrelly on hardpack/flats, a trait that I see in my Sherlock.


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

Lamps said:


> I also spoke to a salesguy about this board, he says that it is the former X8, which I wasn't familiar with.
> 
> In addition he said that the flying V is a shallower V profile than the Sherlock so it's less squirrelly on hardpack/flats, a trait that I see in my Sherlock.


I don't think it can be exactly the X8. The Antler is directional and a few years later, and the marketing is pretty different. Unless it's just the X8.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

this is one of the boards I'm thinking of demoing


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't feel like waiting until Saturday, so I blew off work tomorrow. I'm really looking forward to it. The weather isn't supposed to be great but hopefully it's not too bad.

Here's the board:










I'll report back for whoever is interested.


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeetness!


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

*Reporting back*

So I took my new Antler out to Sunshine Village today, near Banff, Alberta. Sunshine Village Ski & Snowboard Resort in Banff (Alberta) Canada - Banff (Alberta). Conditions are amazing for November, but still pretty sketchy. The cool thing was that I was worried about this board on hard packed snow and groomers so I got plenty of that to try out. The snow was okay, but not great. I'm going out again Saturday and it's snowing right now and supposedly all day tomorrow so I might get to try it in a bit of powder.

The board is a 157.5. I'm 5'11", 163 lbs. It has Burton EST Genesis bindings on it. I wear Burton Ambush boots that are also new (I redid my whole setup this year).

I want someone else here to buy and review this board, because it's not what I expected. I was expecting something really soft and bendy. It actually seems pretty stiff to me. It's surprisingly similar to the 2008 Custom that I'm replacing, to me.

It handled itself super well on steep sections with poor snow. I never felt out of control. It was really great in the trees, and in tight narrow sections. It's a little more forgiving than the Custom when I'd land switch, and landing jumps always felt super stable to me. It also ollies really nicely. It seems to have some pop to it. I felt like I could ollie pretty high with normal effort. I started enjoying that. I found myself ollieing crap just because it was easy to. 

The board is not fast. The guy I was with rode a 163 Arbor and I'd be hammering it hard to catch up and he'd be carving and I wouldn't catch up. I like this about it. I like playing around on the hill and I don't need to go fast. Usually I'm the guy waiting for people so it's cool to slow down a bit.

I was hoping it would feel a lot lighter, but it doesn't. My buddy's Arbor felt about the same weight. So if one of the boards was lighter, it wasn't easy to tell.

So I like the board a lot, but it wasn't some magic awesome thing that changed everything. I thought it would be more different than my Custom. I predict I'm going to really like it in the park, but I won't get a chance to try it there for a few more weeks.

I'd like to hear someone demo it against a few other Burtons to see how it compares. I think it might really come alive in powder because it's obviously a rocker board but doesn't feel like it to me.

So in the end I can't really say if I'd recommend it or not. It's a pretty expensive board and I paid full price. I like it and I'm going to ride it a ton. After this Saturday I'm going out next week and then again on the 18th so I should get it figured out pretty good.


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm willing to bet it felt stiff because you are 160 lbs and got a 157.


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

braden717 said:


> I'm willing to bet it felt stiff because you are 160 lbs and got a 157.


I was wondering if that might be the case. Are saying there's not enough board to handle my weight and that if I want softer I should have gone with the 160? The weight range for the 157.5 is 135-175.

Or are you saying I'm not heavy enough to cause it to squish?


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

I was just closing tabs on my browser and I saw this text describing the Antler in a review:

_Imagine a Burton Custom X with more drivability. Now imagine a Burton Joystick with more torque. What you’ve just imagined is the Burton Antler. Yes it’s limits can be push beyond where you think you can push them. The 60° Carbon Highlights Hi-Voltage give it a more playful pop than the aggressive 45° that the Custom X has._

I think that's actually a perfect description. This board is a super forgiving Custom X. It was aggressive enough that I never felt like it couldn't handle the steep hairy stuff. I think it might be the perfect board for how I ride. My big worry was that it wouldn't be aggressive enough keeping up with the people I ride with but that's not going to be a problem.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Zipnugget said:


> I was wondering if that might be the case. Are saying there's not enough board to handle my weight and that if I want softer I should have gone with the 160? The weight range for the 157.5 is 135-175.
> 
> Or are you saying I'm not heavy enough to cause it to squish?


Yes, I think he's saying you're too light for that size. 

Interesting perspective, thanks for sharing it. Sounds like the antler isn't a park only board and is good for all mountain. Interested in your perspective after a few more rides. Also will be interested to see if you feel that it's a slow board after a few more trips out. I have a Sherlock and I think that it's a slow board too, the shape and profile are great for turns and for soft snow but it makes it slower relative to other boards when riding groomers. I don't think it's much slower and when someone passes me I always think it's my riding not the board, but relative to my other cambered board I find the flying V shape is slower. Doesn't bother me, your comment about turns and playing around being better than full on speed resonates with me, particularly for a flying V shape, if you want to go fast stiff cambered boards are the way to go.


----------



## olidonog (Nov 19, 2012)

Zipnugget said:


> I was just closing tabs on my browser and I saw this text describing the Antler in a review:
> 
> _Imagine a Burton Custom X with more drivability. Now imagine a Burton Joystick with more torque. What you’ve just imagined is the Burton Antler. Yes it’s limits can be push beyond where you think you can push them. The 60° Carbon Highlights Hi-Voltage give it a more playful pop than the aggressive 45° that the Custom X has._
> 
> I think that's actually a perfect description. This board is a super forgiving Custom X. It was aggressive enough that I never felt like it couldn't handle the steep hairy stuff. I think it might be the perfect board for how I ride. My big worry was that it wouldn't be aggressive enough keeping up with the people I ride with but that's not going to be a problem.


A good honest review. Nice to see you thought it held an edge. I too have the 2008 custom. It would be interesting to know why you went for the antler instead of maybe a new custom flying-v though? I like the anter and something makes me want to just go out and buy it and I have no idea what that is??


----------



## Zipnugget (Nov 26, 2012)

olidonog said:


> A good honest review. Nice to see you thought it held an edge. I too have the 2008 custom. It would be interesting to know why you went for the antler instead of maybe a new custom flying-v though? I like the anter and something makes me want to just go out and buy it and I have no idea what that is??


I know what you mean. I had the Flying V out in the shop and I was really considering it, but the Antler seemed so interesting. Plus, the guy in the shop who had ridden it seemed to genuinely love it. I rode it again yesterday. It's such a weird board. I think it's more of an all-mountain board than a park board. It's an all-mountain board that is forgiving. One thing that is new is that I had to ride it on real ice yesterday for a short stretch, and it was brutal. It does not handle sheer ice very well at all. That's fine, because who wants to ride on ice anyway, but I was actually scared trying to find some grip. Hard packed snow is fine.

I didn't ride hard yesterday because of who I was with, but I'm going out again on Tuesday and I'm going to ride a lot harder so we'll see.

Finally, I think what makes me think the board is so stiff is that the tip and tail are stiff compared to my old Custom. I realized that after finding a comment on a review somewhere that said that.

I'm really looking forward to hearing from someone else that bought one.


----------

